# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  مراکز خرید استانبول + عکس و آدرس

## qaemian-javad1360

مراکز خرید بسیاری در شهر استانبول وجود دارد که گردشگران می توانند با مراجعه به آن ها به خرید کردن پرداخته و لحظات بسیار شادی را تجربه نمایند، از مهم ترین و معروف ترین مراکز خرید استانبول می توان به استانبول مال، فروم، زورلو، کانیون، جواهر و غیره اشاره کرد که هر یک از آن ها جزء بهترین مراکز تجاری و تفریحی ترکیه به شمار می آیند، حال برویم سراغ معرفی مراکز خرید استانبول.
1. مرکز خرید استانبول مال | mall of Istanbul
استانبول مال در واقع بهترین و معروف ترین مرکز خرید موجود در شهر استانبول می باشد که در محله محمود بی واقع شده است و موقعیت مکانی بسیار مناسبی دارد به طوریکه گردشگران تور استانبول به سادگی می توانند خود را به این مرکز خرید لوکس برسانند.
خوب است بدانید این مرکز خرید که بیش از 350 هزار متر مربع وسعت دارد حدود 350 واحد تجاری مختلف را در خود جای داده است و آماده ارائه خدمات رفاهی به گردشگران و ساکنان شهر استانبول می باشد، همچنین لازم به ذکر است که اغلب فروشگاه های موجود در استانبول مال نمایندگی برند های معتبر دنیا نظیر منگو، ویکتوریا سیکرت، پیر کاردین، سوآری، رامسی، اچ اند ام، زارا، لاگوست، ال سی وایکیکی، کوتون، لویس، چیکو، اکو، فلورمار، سواچ، آدیداس، نایکی، تفال، سامسونگ، سونی، بوش، ال جی و غیره می باشند که در اصناف مختلف پوشاک، لوازم خانگی، لوازم آرایشی، اسباب بازی، لباس و لوازم ورزشی، جواهرات و غیره فعالیت می کنند.
یکی دیگر از نکاتی که در رابطه با استانبول مال باید بدانید این است که این مجموعه علاوه بر فروشگاه های تجاری، مراکز تفریحی بسیاری نظیر رستوران ها و فودکورت های متعدد، سینما، سالن نمایش، باشگاه بولینگ و همچنین بزرگ ترین شهربازی سر پوشده قاره اروپا یعنی شهربازی موی (MOI) را در خود جای داده است و یکی از کامل ترین مجموعه های تفریحی موجود در استانبول می باشد.
گردشگرانی که در سفر با تور استانبول قصد مراجعه به مرکز خرید استانبول مال را دارند باید توجه داشته باشند که ساعت کاری این مرکز تجاری همه روزه از 10 صبح تا 10 شب می باشد.
2. مرکز خرید پالادیوم | Palladium shopping center
مرکز خرید پالادیوم نیز یکی دیگر از بهترین مراکز خرید موجود در شهر استانبول می باشد، این مجموعه تجاری که در محله بارباروس ترکیه واقع شده است یک ساختمان 5 طبقه دارد که در مجموع 190 واحد تجاری را در خود جای داده است، توجه داشته باشید که اغلب این واحد های تجاری نمایندگی برند های معتبری همچون زارا، پیر کاردین، اچ اند ام، منگو، ماسیمو دوتی و غیره می باشند.
خوب است بدانید در مرکز خرید پالادیوم نیز همانند سایر مراکز تجاری استانبول، علاوه بر واحد های فروشگاهی، تعداد بسیاری رستوران و فودکورت نیز وجود دارد، همچنین لازم به ذکر می باشد که ساعت کاری این مرکز خرید نیز همه روزه از 10 صبح تا 10 شب می باشد و گردشگران تور استانبول می توانند در ساعات مذکور به این مرکز خرید مراجعه و با استفاده از امکانات رفاهی موجود در آن ساعات خوشی را سپری کنند.


در پست های بعدی این تاپیک علاقمندان سایت برنامه نویس را با دیگر مراکز خرید این شهر توریستی آشنا می کنیم.

----------


## zararaaw

خیلی ممنون از تاپیکی که ایجاد کردی و اینقدر کامل توضیح دادی. استانبول بهترین شهر برای خریده . من یه مقاله توی استانبول همراه دیدم که مراکز خرید ترکیه رو خیلی خوب معرفی کرده بود.
https://istanbulhamrah.com/%d9%85%d8...9%db%8c%d9%87/

----------

